# Strawberry sauce



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

For pancakes and waffles and ice cream 

I was asked to post this here -- we will go through about 24 pints of this this year.

6 cups crushed strawberries
5 cups sugar
1/2 cup lemon juice

Mix all together in a heavy bottomed pan (I use the same pan I use to make jam) and bring to a boil. Boil for two minutes, then pour into sterilized pint jars and seal. 

Process in a boiling water bath canner for 15 minutes.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Yummy! Thank you!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Quills said:


> For pancakes and waffles and ice cream
> 
> I was asked to post this here -- we will go through about 24 pints of this this year.
> 
> ...


 wow, that's a LOT of sugar!  I'll bet it's delicious

I think I'll try this today, but use 2 cups of sugar & see if it turns out OK

I'll post the result here


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

That is very similar to my recipe for strawberry sauce - I normally make it fresh as I am whipping up waffles and then serve the sauce hot off of the stove instead of letting it cool down ...


----------

